# 

## gospodarz

Witam,
Poszukuję czegoś takiego jak zawór, czy reduktor przełączający do butli propan-butan 11kg. Tzn. podłączam dwie butle do jednego pieca przez takie ustrojstwo. I po opróżnieniu jednej butli ma toto przełączyć się na drugą butlę. Wiecie jak fachowo się coś takiego nazywa? No i gdzie coś takiego kupić - przez internet lub w okolicach Pruszkowa i Warszawy.

----------


## aadamuss24

Mogą coś takiego mieć firmy które zajmują się dystrybucją gazu, butli. pozdr adam

----------


## Tomkii

Można próbować zastosować 2 reduktory. Może różnych producentów? Ze względu na rozrzut parametrów (ustawienia ciśnienia na wylocie) powinno się udać uzyskać efekt opróżniania butli po kolei.
Pomysł luźny - nietestowany...

----------


## aadamuss24

Na dwóch reduktorach się nie da, butle będą opróżniały się prawie jednocześnie.

----------


## maciek01

Google:

reduktor automatyczny
zawór automatyczny z reduktorem
reduktor z zaworem automatycznym

http://www.alkantech.com/reduktor_automatyczny.htm

http://gazmix.pl/reduktor-automatycz...bar-p-719.html

----------


## andrzej763

czy reduktor do butli 33kg różni się od 11kg  bo potrzebuje na 11kg dwie butle

----------


## piotrmak

> czy reduktor do butli 33kg różni się od 11kg  bo potrzebuje na 11kg dwie butle


Nie, niczym się nie różnią.
Zawory i gwinty na 11kg i 33kg są takie same

----------


## mg1979

mam do sprzedania zestaw do 4 butli - 2x2butle. Link do allegro http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=5442133132

----------

